# Form - erect shoulder and back (also mental shooting) vid



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Great video. Thanks for posting.


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

I wish my good rounds looked like your bad rounds (grins). 

Great video! Very informative.

Cheers,

Patrick


----------



## Jimmy Blackmon (Sep 9, 2010)

It wasn't a bad round it just had the potential to be a great round. ;-)


----------



## Boberau (Dec 15, 2009)

Good video, RangerB. Thanks for posting it up!


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Ranger B... great video and good emphasis on the mental game and the physical part of it. Funny is the let down as you mentioned and the string just slipping off, happened to me on the last day of the Indoor Nat's last year... unfortunately it hit the bottom of the bail for a zero..... finished 3rd (Senior Div) 2 points out of 1st.. LOL Mental, Mental. It is so hard to keep the focus up through 60 arrows. Love the video! Thanks again for posting it.


----------



## whitewolf1 (Jun 28, 2006)

Ranger, you mentioned not slouching but something I noticed was that you keep your back flat. Ahile back there was discussion here or a video or something that talked about the koreans keeping the back flat from neck to butt. Rick Welch has the same posture in the video Sharp has posted. Something I am having to think about to do, not that I lean over and stick my butt out just dont normally have my back straight like that.

How close do you try to keep that form as would apply to shooting from a treestand?


----------



## knox_nate (Dec 27, 2009)

Good video. What App is that?


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

Great video Jimmy!


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Very nicely done, thanks for posting. 

When you go hunting, do you duplicate the form from the video or does your stance become a little more...aggressive (for lack of a better term)? I shoot my compound like you do in the video but with the recurve I lean into it a little bit, kind of like you would shooting a shotgun. I guess I do what you advise not to do in the video. It feels very natural and...what's the word...aggressive is what comes to mind. The upright square stance seems right with the compound equipped with a sight and release, but with the recurve I always slip into the "other way". It's how I learned to shoot as a kid, although that was completely on my own. Maybe it's just a bad habit that feels natural since I have been doing it so long. I consider myself an average shot at best with the recurve, always trying to improve.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Very good watch. Very helpful discussion of posture and back stuff.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Excellent vid, and well narrated and explained.


----------



## AReric (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks, excellent video! I like posts like this, I always learn something. Not many trad shooters near me (all compounders) so you guys are my coach. :thumbs_up


----------



## Jimmy Blackmon (Sep 9, 2010)

I try to keep my form as close to this as possible when hunting but that's not always possible. The key is to learn your form correctly so that when you have to deviate you deviate from a known point. Sometimes I have to cant the bow, but when I lean down from a tree stand I press my hip into the tree so that I am forced to bend from the waist. I try to ensure that my alignment is as perfect as possible when shooting at animals because this ensures no left to right deviation.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Ranger B said:


> I try to keep my form as close to this as possible when hunting but that's not always possible. _*The key is to learn your form correctly so that when you have to deviate you deviate from a known point.*_ Sometimes I have to cant the bow, but when I lean down from a tree stand I press my hip into the tree so that I am forced to bend from the waist. I try to ensure that my alignment is as perfect as possible when shooting at animals because this ensures no left to right deviation.


I think it's the learning my form correctly part that is the most difficult for me..LOL. Since I rarely impress anybody with my recurve shooting skills I'm always trying new things, what I've done for over forty years is certainly far from successful. After I watched your video I shot a few ends with my recurve but using the same form as with my compound, which is much like you demonstrate in the video (obviously no sight, just instinctive, split vision, gap...?). I only shot a few ends at a short range (too cold and windy outside so it was at my 8 yard range indoors), but it felt pretty good and groups were pretty tight for me. I did notice that for once three under felt pretty good too. I've always been a split finger shooter with occasional forays into the three under style but with the more formal and upright target style stance the anchor was much more comfortable three under. Thanks again.

I didn't say it before, but nice shooting. I liked that you left your boo-boo on let down in the video. Glad I'm not the only one that has the occasional brain fart when shooting. Mine usually end up with arrows through the shed wall or out in the hayfield.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Another great video!

Awesome shooting!

The one comment I would make is to change some of the words you choose to describe your shooting.

I noticed that you mentioned that you were disgusted with your shooting in one or a few of your rounds.

Knowing that this is a mental game....the thoughts and words we use to describe ourselves can often translate into how we perform.

We can't always control the thoughts that enter our minds...but we can control what we do with them....and based on your shooting....you seem to be controling how they effect you.

I'm just suggesting that you may see better results with a different word approach.

Once you vocalize them....you give some power to them.

As harmless as some words may seem...they can cause issues with an archer's thought process and shooting.

Ray :shade:


----------



## ozzypop (Sep 23, 2010)

Can this be a sticky.


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

Great video Jimmy, and awesome shooting :thumbs_up

thanks for posting it.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ozzypop said:


> Can this be a sticky.


If more folks agree on it I can make it one. :thumb:


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Is this the iphone app that you are using?

http://itunes.apple.com/app/targetmate/id304069558?mt=8

Thanks for posting a great video.

Allen


----------



## Jimmy Blackmon (Sep 9, 2010)

Ray - you are 100% correct. I have done a lot of work on the mental game and the power of positive thinking. Positive thinking has really made me better. When I settle and aim I know I am going to hit the spot. I have no doubts and that is a powerful thing. When I talk as you point out then I go back with that on my mind. I need to forget how I missed and execute what I know how to do - hit the X. Great comment.


----------



## knox_nate (Dec 27, 2009)

Def vote for sticky!


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Sticky!


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Sticky.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Double S said:


> If more folks agree on it I can make it one. :thumb:


I'll agree with it over and over again....Please make this a sticky..........Thanks!............Jim


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky,sticky...there. LOL! got my vote a few dozen times!


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Jimmy, two things that Your video really touched on well, in a simple, clear and concise manner, also two things that I always stress to folks....#1, Getting the back into the draw using a straight posture, so that the upper back can do the work, insuring proper alignment and back tension, which give a proper release, ...and the second thing was how You talked about and demonstrated how important a strong, solid bow arm is...I've said it a thousand times, show me a good Longbow shooter, I'll show Ya a shooter with a strong bow arm...GREAT VIDEO, great instructions as to the how, and the WHY this form works....Thanks for filming and posting this, Jimmy!....I hope to get to shoot with You this year, at the IBO Triple Crown, have to see how my shooting goes, and my shoulders hold up, if not, it's back to the Hunter Fingers class for Me....Take care, Jimmy!........Jim


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Great video, Jimmy. The narration aspect works very well, as it makes the video easy to follow - no breaks in demo to watch the demonstrator talk. I know that full Round of groups had to be much work to mentally shoot and then record for video at the same time, but you got it done and with a real world dipiction. Thanks.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

absolutely fantastic. thx for posting.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Sticky it shall be!. :RockOn::set1_applaud:


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Sticky for sure.


----------



## Jimmy Blackmon (Sep 9, 2010)

*Better mental success this morning*

Got back after it this morning. 285 20x


----------



## whitewolf1 (Jun 28, 2006)

Ranger B said:


> Got back after it this morning. 285 20x


Looks like one of my targets...with my turkey choke. Great shooting!!


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Ranger B said:


> Got back after it this morning. 285 20x


That's AWESOME!

Have you thought about competeing in Vegas at the World's?

Ray :shade:


----------



## scout4 (May 18, 2010)

Great video rangerB! I appreciate it! Something I've not given alot of attention. Thanks! scout4


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Thanks for your videos......I learn alot from watching you shoot......


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

What he needs to do now is add his other video links to this one since it is a sticky and then when someone comes on here and says dang it I can't shoot these things we can just direct them to this one thread.:thumbs_up


----------



## Jimmy Blackmon (Sep 9, 2010)

For other archery tips videos follow the link.

[video]http://www.youtube.com/user/jimmyblackmon?feature=guide[/video]


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

thorwulfx said:


> I wish my good rounds looked like your bad rounds (grins).
> 
> Great video! Very informative.
> 
> ...


ya I second that !. i shot a 173 last night , my goal is to break 200 one day. thanks for the vid


----------



## zze86 (Aug 31, 2011)

great, informative video. Thank you sir!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Everytime I watch this video I learn something new.......this is a great tool to watch and learn from......


----------



## kendallc123 (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for posting! I'm getting into archery and this was a great video


----------



## lanzajr26 (Apr 7, 2012)

Really excellent video, and kind of confirms that I'm doing something really wrong with my bow hand. Maybe I'm slouching a little bit or not extending properly, but when shooting my 55# Sage after about two rounds it really starts to torque my elbow on the bow hand. Going to go back to the drawing board with this video and try to figure it out. Thanks!


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

lanzajr26, I'd bet Jimmy's bow is in the upper 20's to lower 30's weight range. There is a reason folks keep recommending lightweight bows for beginners and experienced archers alike. Your 55# bow would be tough for anyone to shoot a decent 300 round with.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

centershot said:


> There is a reason folks keep recommending lightweight bows for beginners and experienced archers alike. Your 55# bow would be tough for anyone to shoot a decent 300 round with.


Light weight bows are often recommended because that is what the general population can usually draw comfortably.

Even though I'm a minority...guys like me still exist. I consisitently shoot in the 260's with my 70lbs. bow and it isn't hard physically. It's hard mentally...which has nothing to do with my draw weight.

The recommendation should always be.....an archer should use a bow they PERSONALLY can comfortably draw and shoot...whatever that draw weight may end up being. If they are struggling at all with the draw weight...they need to go lighter.

Ray :shade:


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

What a great video! Thank you :thumbs_up


----------



## Toani (Sep 12, 2012)

Good Vid. man!


----------



## Xero (Apr 20, 2013)

*Kensho!*

"Less Green Than Yesterday" -- 

Looked at this video a month ago, and it went straight over my head -- right past me. Looked at it again a couple days ago and now see all the stuff I was missing on the first viewing. This video was referred to me from the "300 Rounds" thread in Traditional. Integrated this video w/ some other fine tuning, technique, polish, focus, etc. -- And now, just last night in my "Archery Barn" I all of a sudden started getting consistently on target! 

Kensho! (A Zen term for a bolt of realization.)


----------



## Kioleesh (May 29, 2013)

This was very helpful for me to form proper posture.Thank you very much for posting this.=)


----------



## ArrowCrazy (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you for taking the time to help us get more out of our sport Jimmy. You sure helped me a ton over the last few months. Keep them coming!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hatchettjack (Jan 16, 2012)

I thought I was doing good just getting the arrows to hit the target point first! Lol I'm a new recurve shooter and your videos really help!!

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TrapperJohn61 (May 24, 2009)

Compound style Are we shootn Trad style or Field Archery


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

I don't know what "compound style" is and I can't speak for anybody else but I shoot to hit where I aim. I found the best way to do that for me is to do things pretty much as Mr. Blackmon describes.

I think that it's mostly just "good" archery form regardless of what kind of bow you're shooting. A wise man once said, what works, works.


----------



## bradd7 (Oct 17, 2008)

Jimmy, 
This should also be a sticky on the FITA form, especially the part about the rhomboids initialing the release, fingers relaxing, and the hand gently falling back to the shoulder almost without notice, as many are copying videos that show the string hand/arm being ripped around the head.


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

Glad this is a sticky, watched it last night. Been struggling a bit with inconsistency lately(not good with hunting season approaching) and have tried to practice my way out of it. This morning I was all over the place and though it was just my concentration, or lack of it. Trying to focus better didn't help, so I started thinking about form. Inconsistent back tension and the poor releases that result seemed most likely and I remembered this video. Went back to blank baling and concentrated on my draw elbow after the release, I had been making sure I draw using the elbow(rotational draw from Moe's video) but my release was a different story. Made sure the elbow was going back and down and things came together quickly, releases were much cleaner; also expanding the shoulders was something I had been neglecting a little. Funny how little things can make a difference, especially when you combine them all together. Thanks you Jimmy.

Been neglecting the blank bale lately, going to make sure I keep at it to make sure my form is on.


----------



## 337088 (Sep 9, 2013)

I hope you All have tried aiming for the center of the bullseye, not the bulls eye. The center.


----------

